# 53 acre homestead farm



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

53 acres located in the most pristine area of the country. Our air and water quality index are the highest in the nation, based on Sperlings Best Places. The property is at the end of a town maintained gravel road, facing south-west and overlooking the New river valley. Close to interstates ( I-64 and I-77), close to major shopping (Beckley), regional airport service (Beckley) and several hospitals, including a huge VA hospital. Located in a small community with many new homesteading families, all looking to return to the simple life.

2012 Homesteading Today calendar cover has our farm on it.

This farm is a homesteader/preppers dream. Everything on the farm is 2010 or newer. 
MAIN HOUSE: The main house is 26x56 and is based on a barn-style plan. It is constructed of insulated concrete block, with a 12 foot ceiling on the first floor. The 2nd floor has two bedrooms, a tv/playroom, a shower and double vanity, and a separate room with commode and sink. The upstairs is carpeted, the downstairs is smooth concrete. Attached to the rear, is a 22x16 four-season room, currently used as a school room, a 20x16 deck, with stairs leading to another 12x12 deck on the end of the second story. A large garage is incorporated into the design, with 12x12 and 8x10 overhead doors and two floor drains. The laundry room is in the garage and has a deep sink and shelves. The house is primarily heated with a wood stove with blower (âregularâ Buck stove), but also has central heat and air. Weâve used about a cord a year to heat, and have 10 cord split, stacked, and covered. Hot water is provided by a Takagi TK3 (propane) on demand hot water heater which provides unlimited hot water. Water is supplied from two wells, or from a 2600 gallon cistern tank. 

BARN: 28x48 two story pole barn with electric and water. Currently has a built-in chicken coop, three 12x8 pens that have held goats, pigs and cows. Hayloft has doors at both ends, and a hay elevator. Wood portions have no contact with soil, and posts are 8x8 pressure treated and mounted to concrete piers. Sides are Â¾â Advantec, and roof is 18 gauge metal with baked enamel.

FENCING/PASTURES: approximately 20 acres enclosed with high-tensile fence attached to pressure treated post. Corner post are 10â long, 8â diameter, line post are 8â long 5-6â diameter. Post were driven in with a post pounder. Currently set up for rotational grazing with three separate, gated pasture/forage areas. All pastures have been seeded with certified organic seed, primarily clover, rye, timothy and fescue. We have grazed Gloucestershire Old Spot pigs, Scottish Highland and Jersey cows and free-ranging chickens. We have flowing ground water year round. A concrete livestock tank installed in 1956 is full, year round. 
EXTRAS: The entire farm is backed up with a 20kw Generac Centurion stand-by generator sytem. When power fails, the generator automatically starts and powers the entire property. When public power is restored, the generator automatically shuts down. Hooked to the 500 gallon propane tank, the generator could power the farm for about a month and a half. If used judiciously, starting only to keep freezer/fridge cool, showering & cookingâ¦ I would think you could go about a year or more. We have a 20x20 hidden pantry with custom built shelving for storing food and goods, itâs setup to look like a mini-mart store. Also on the property is a 30x40 basement foundation that has new floor joists and sub-flooring, and it ready to build on. In my opinion, this is the best location on the property. When we bought, there was a rather crappy shack-of-a-house there, which we tore down to enable us to re-build on the site (and the reason for the new barn house). In addition, as we are leaving the country and canât take much, we have tens of thousands of dollars worth of supplies and tools. I have tractors, a 450C dozer and numerous farm implements for sale, but will only sell what the buys pass on.
 
We are asking $230,000 and will consider interest-free owner financing (with 40% down) or a rent-to-own situation to the right family. This is the only place itâs listed, as I think it will interest the right kind of people.
Why are we selling such a dream? Because weâre leaving the country for greener pastures.
Questions or photo requests? [email protected]


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Picture upload test...


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Also wanted to point out that the entire fence system is electric and each pasture area has a cut-out switch.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

What are the Taxes a year in a place like that? Looks like a nice, place Once I retire I may look to leave NY, I love my Homestead here but NY is getting to me.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> What are the Taxes a year in a place like that? Looks like a nice, place Once I retire I may look to leave NY, I love my Homestead here but NY is getting to me.


Joe, I'm originally from NY, having grown up in Delaware and Orange counties. I chose WV because it looks a lot like NY, with similar weather, and I also chose WV because of the taxes. We pay $467 a year for everything. Compare that to my dads 8 acres in Middletown, NY at $12,300/year...lol

Oh yeah, and we don't have Cuomo and his awesome new gun laws either!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I live in Sullivan so we were close, That is a deal for that price, Wish I was closer to Retirement.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Place looks amazing! Can you email interior photos? Also what kind of commute is it to the local hospital?


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Middletown here, I went to school in Goshen and Minisink Valley. 

Sullivan county is a beautiful area, how are the taxes there... anything like Orange county?


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

A little better then orange but not much, We are way over taxed, we live on the PA border and they have it much better then us, I do think Delaware is better also.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

JustinRobinsREO... if you shoot me an email at [email protected], I will send them to you.

The closest hospita (Summers county ARH)l is 10 minutes away. The closest with a trauma center (two of them, Raliegh county and Beckley ARH) are 25 minutes.


----------



## FlaHobbyFarm (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful place!!!! We are looking more in the Tennessee area...absolutely hate being here in Florida any more. You made the statement that you were leaving the country for greener pastures...this has been a thought of ours also. Where have you decided to move to?


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

We're going to Uruguay. Specifically, Atlantida, where we're renting for a year. 

I had an email asking about trades... As we own the property outright, I will entertain trades. High on the list would be a light twin engine aircraft (337 Skymaster would be ideal), 1960's to mid-70's classic muscle cars or trucks (no "project" cars, complete and restored), a larger class A motorhome, and of course, gold or other precious metals (bullion, not numismatic). Trades can be for full value, or downpayment on a rent-to-own situation.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

First people who came to look bought it!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats, I wish it was closer to retirement for me, I would have been all over it. To able to sell a nice NY Property pay cash for one like yours,then live off a NY retirement ( most likely 2 NY Government retirements)I would be set.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wondering if you had any pic's of the inside? I had told everyone about your property and wish it was avaiable ten years from now.


----------

